
Cheating in Computer Science - sturza
https://ubiquity.acm.org/article.cfm?id=1865908
======
jimbob45
Students are incentivized to cheat because teachers are unreasonable. Broadly-
scoped department-wide policies go a long ways toward combating unreasonable
teachers, in my experience.

